# Top Speed??



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

Anybody out there know the top speed of a stock 1997-1998 Nissan 240sx. I have heard it was over 130mph. Oneguy said his car hit the govenor(or what he thought was were the car was governed) then went even higher. If so why didn't they put a speedo on that would show the speed of the car.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

speed limiter is set at 118mph. but the engine is geared to go faster.


----------



## EdSxS13 (Sep 18, 2003)

I been a stock one that me and my bro got up to 125 but it didnt go past that.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

how can u tell? the speedometer goes up to 115 on a stock 240sx, which is what u said u drove... 

hi sniperboss welcome back.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

eDsilvia90 said:


> I been a stock one that me and my bro got up to 125 but it didnt go past that.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

eDsilvia90 said:


> I been a stock one that me and my bro got up to 125 but it didnt go past that.


really?? wow, that's awesome!!! i always thought driving 100+mph in a non-track enviroment was just plain stupid but now i know that it's the cool thing to do. next time i go driving i'll see how fast my 240 goes!! i'm pretty sure it'll top out at about 250mph an hour. and i'll make sure that somebody else is in the car with me so they can receive the consequences of doing dumb-as-shit things with a car


----------



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> really?? wow, that's awesome!!! i always thought driving 100+mph in a non-track enviroment was just plain stupid but now i know that it's the cool thing to do. next time i go driving i'll see how fast my 240 goes!! i'm pretty sure it'll top out at about 250mph an hour. and i'll make sure that somebody else is in the car with me so they can receive the consequences of doing dumb-as-shit things with a car


Be nice :fluffy:


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> really?? wow, that's awesome!!! i always thought driving 100+mph in a non-track enviroment was just plain stupid but now i know that it's the cool thing to do. next time i go driving i'll see how fast my 240 goes!! i'm pretty sure it'll top out at about 250mph an hour. and i'll make sure that somebody else is in the car with me so they can receive the consequences of doing dumb-as-shit things with a car


i've done that before. it was called street racing. when i had my 240SX, i took it as high as ~140mph (and i had an upgraded cluster). but i rarely did, and never in busy streets. i usually always did it on the freeway.


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

esyip said:


> i've done that before. it was called street racing. when i had my 240SX, i took it as high as ~140mph (and i had an upgraded cluster). but i rarely did, and never in busy streets. i usually always did it on the freeway.



I figure that my car was doing over 130 but the needle hit the trip odometer and wouln't go any farther and it felt like I was still going faster. Thanks

Any body else out there want to share top speed?


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

if the 240SX is completely stock, you stop at 118mph. i went that fast because i had a built all-motor 240SX. i'm sure i would have been able to go faster since i was still pulling somewhat hard. but that was the fastest i had ever taken it.


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

esyip said:


> i've done that before. it was called street racing. when i had my 240SX, i took it as high as ~140mph (and i had an upgraded cluster). but i rarely did, and never in busy streets. i usually always did it on the freeway.


Where did you get the cluster and how much does it cost? What does the speedo go up to I am fixing to do a major up grade and I know I will be able to go much faster than what I am able to do now.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

speedy_240sx said:


> Where did you get the cluster and how much does it cost? What does the speedo go up to I am fixing to do a major up grade and I know I will be able to go much faster than what I am able to do now.


LS auto has a speedo that goes up to 180MPH... it runs $175 plus S/H
heres the Link:
Speedo


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

azRPS13 said:


> LS auto has a speedo that goes up to 180MPH... it runs $175 plus S/H
> heres the Link:
> Speedo



I need one for the S14 the S13 will not work for the S14 I already have seen that one but thanks for the sugestion any way. do you know of any for the S14.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

speedy_240sx said:


> I need one for the S14 the S13 will not work for the S14 I already have seen that one but thanks for the sugestion any way. do you know of any for the S14.


you can always rip one apart and custom make one... but none that i kno for the s14


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I was hitting the other side of the speedo on mine for a sec, so its definitely possible. At 120, you still have plenty of rpms to go (plus, the car is boostin  _


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

key word "boostin" he wants to kno stock bud


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> really?? wow, that's awesome!!! i always thought driving 100+mph in a non-track enviroment was just plain stupid but now i know that it's the cool thing to do.



It is totally cool. I did 150mph+ today through traffic at 3pm on the I-10 today. Good for me, and I'm not dead. We all gotta die sometime though. By your hand or someone elses... don't matter, gonna happen sometime :cheers: live with it till your not living anymore


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hmm wut if u die in your sleep? who's hand are u dieing by then?


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

still your own cause you shoulda been healthier

unless your religious....but with religion, god kills everybody so w/e lol


----------

